# launching angle



## silver77 (Apr 10, 2007)

I went to the launching moniter the other day and I hit 5 different clubs. the salesman told me my launching angle is way to high. what causes this in my swing ? then he asked me if i have aver taken lessons lol i was a little embarrassed but i do have to work on my swing. the only club that I swung somewhat decent was the adams bul insite driver.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Man, there is so many things that can cause that..where you position the ball, what the loft of the club is, where you strike the ball on the face..a club that is to long or short, can also cause this...how you shift your weight, when you release your wrists..man, the list is almost endless..I believe that you should get a swing pro to look at your swing, to help you identify the problem. Good luck!


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

What is wrong with launching the ball high ? That golf shop guy is on crack. Never listen to a guy that works at a golf shop would be my advice. First of all do you really think there saying that for your benefit or the benefit for them selling stuff. But yea like 300 said alot of things can cause this but really i wouldn't complain about launching it high. You will have advantages on harder tougher greens to stop and spin it more. But if you have a consistant swing and want a tad more distance and a lower ball flight then you can always tweak your irons and de loft them..i play with my irons 2* strong.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I was in such a rush last night, I forgot to ask you the obvious question..how high were you launching? It could also be the tee height..those LM tees aren't exactly in the ideal height sometimes..


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

wait are we talking driver here or like irons? if driver you want to launch it about 14* off the club...and you want your landing angle between 38 being the best and 42 which is still in the good range...so 38-42 to give you optimal roll with optimal carry.


----------



## silver77 (Apr 10, 2007)

it was drivers i was hitting. i think the angle was around 18


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

yea thats high ...you want it about 14* or 13* between those numbers to give you the best carry/roll...

But you can do alot of things to change that..

-The ball you play with aka spin rate.
-Flex of shaft-Kick point of shaft
-Degree of driver

There is alot of things that can change it farely easy.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah, Fosters right on that. 13-14* is optimal.


----------

